# Grand Masters Gather to celebrate GM Timmerman Annv.



## Kuk Sa Nim (Apr 30, 2010)

Greetings to all,
Just wanted to share some fantastic news. In case you haven't heard, GM Rudy Timmerman will be celebrating 60 years training in the martial arts this upcoming August. 

To commemorate this and a couple other historical events, several renown Masters and Grand Master of the Korean martial arts have committed to make the trip to his dojang in Sault St. Marie, Ont. Canada to celebrate and share in the truest sense of mutual respect and brotherhood. This will be a historical event for sure. 

Tae Kwon Do Times Magazine is doing a cover story on the event in the July 2010 issue. It should be amazing. Looking forward to seeing and working with all the great martial artists joining us in Canada in August. 

With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim

Event info:

http://www.nkmaa.ca/nkmaa/2010 Event/2010GrandMasters.html

Preview of the TKD Times cover:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1191208&id=1125596317&comments=&alert=


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2010)

I met Rudy Timmerman a long, long time ago whilst competing at one of his tournaments up in Sault St. Marie.  He is truly a great ambasador and a gentleman!  Congratulations!


----------



## Miles (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

